

SQLite compiled to JavaScript through Emscripten - nephics
https://github.com/kripken/sql.js

======
nephics
Demo page at: <http://syntensity.com/static/sql.html>

See more details here: [http://badassjs.com/post/18857332551/sql-js-sqlite-
compiled-...](http://badassjs.com/post/18857332551/sql-js-sqlite-compiled-to-
javascript-via-emscripten)

